# Cleaning my Glock 21 Gen 4



## Wehtam1977 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have some questions that I hope you all can help me with. A little background first. 

Last week I cleaned my Glock for the first time after about 500-600 rounds, and when I took it to the range to test fire the thing worked like a champ until the last shot out of the 50 round box when it did not cycle 100%. It shocked me because of the quality of the Glock brand. I took it to the range again today (about three days later) get some range ammo (I know a mistake I paid way to much) and the Glock runs fine, but now there are little flakes of something coming out when I shoot.

My questions are:
1) Did I screw something up when I cleaned my pistol that made the gun incompletely cycle on the last round of the first box after cleaning, was it just a bad feed, or something else entirely?

2) What were those flakes coming out when I shot today? Just byproduct from shooting the ammo (it's a range ammo I normally don't use). I had always used Winchester White Box up to that point and I'm kind of concerned.

Thank you for your help
Wehtam1977


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The small brass shavings are common nothing to worry about. A failure that happens once like that is hard to diagnose. It could have been ammo, it could have been because it got dirty from all the rounds you fired, hard to say unless it reoccurs. I always clean and lube new glocks per manufacture recommendations. I would keep shooting. If you don't reload I have found the best way to buy ammo is online when free shipping is offered. Freedom munitions is a good one.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Just clean the 21 after you shoot it. Use Ballistol on the metal parts. Watch Hickok45's video of cleaning a Glock pistol. Sometimes ammo is dirtier than other ammo....dirt in the chamber will cause a FTE.(eject) fwiw

Limp wristing will cause FTE. fwiw


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Flakes? What color? if they're brass colored, they're just bits of brass. If they're black, maybe buildup of unburned powder or residue of burned powder. I have heard of the finish flaking off on Gen 4's. Any missing finish areas on the gun?


----------

